# Post a moment you knew God was with you



## Ayvee

Hi. 
I don't know if someone else has done something like this...I'm kind of new.
Anyway, if there was a moment in your life where your prayers were answered or you knew God was watching over you, here's a place to tell people about it. 
____

Here's just one of mine: 
Once my two dogs (who are not socialized or friendly to other people) got out and ran away...and my family was freaking out and trying to find them, they wouldn't let me or my brother help look for them. We were by the window watching for them, and a few minutes later I prayed that they would come back safely and without having hurt anyone so the City wouldn't take them away--and at that exact moment, they came back. Not kidding, they just seemed to appear out of nowhere, although I know that's ridiculous. They had just come back by themselves. And I was really thankful at that moment. But there have been many other times like this.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

_True story >>> I was saved during my college years, and I remember the first time I heard God's voice. Not an audible voice, but a voice within my spirit. Well, when I was in college, I had a huge crush on a student shuttle driver. One morning before school, God said to me, "Today you will be disappointed, but don't worry, you're ready." This was the first time I heard from the Lord ever, so I was like, "What was that?? Okay, we'll see what happens." Well, later that day, I went to my afternoon class and unexpectedly, my professor tells us he has to go to a meeting, and he was dismissing class early. So, I went to the shuttle, and who do I see there? My crush, just getting off his shift, the next shuttle driver entered the bus, where they talked a little bit. Then the other shuttle driver says to him, "So, how's your girlfriend?" :eek :eek :eek

I didn't know he had a girlfriend. I was very disappointed, then I remembered God had spoke to me that morning, and I was comforted at that moment. I have more stories of times I knew the Lord was with me. I also have some dog stories too, lol. >>>God is good. :yes_


----------



## Ayvee

That's an amazing story, Lilyamongthorns. It's interesting to hear about the different ways God works in our lives. 

Just two days ago I went through a really bad bout of depression. When I got home from school I went straight to my room and couldn't contain my tears any longer. I just sat there alone bawling, mulling over everything that's gone wrong in my life, feeling so inferior to the rest of the world. That went on for a while. But then this indescribable sense of...peace, and warmth, just came out of nowhere. And some part of me knew it was from God telling me that feeling this way is unncessesary and reminding me there's hope, there's faith...and I got up, put away those feelings of despair, and felt better that entire day.


----------



## Andres124

Things happen for a reason, I remember one time I almost crashed with a girl riding my bike. I was looking the other way then I saw her riding her bike towards me, and I quickly moved the other. If I didn't move it would of been a bad crash, we both would've got hurt bad.


----------



## prayingcally84

When I laid in the hospital severely ill. I just felt His presence all over me. I could hardly speak, breathe, or move but a peace washed over me. I slept clinging to a Bible and could barely read it. It was an experience I can barely put to words.

Also on the ambulance on the way there. I thought it was my time to go. I had gotten e-coli and my heart almost gave out. I felt a peace and was like "Okay if you want me to go I am ready." I felt a cold feeling take over me thinking they put an IV in but they didn't. They put a pill under my tongue and the Lord kept me around. That is all I remember of the ride.


----------



## Royals

I can notice God's presence, help, blessings every day. You just have to notice it, and focus on these moments! In a believer's life everything has it's purpose and has a reason or meaning to it. Just trust on God during good and bad times and He will help you get through. I wouldn't had made it without God. God is always faithfull


----------



## Ayvee

Yes. I can say now, God and my faith is one of the reasons I'm still alive. I probably might have otherwise ended it long ago. But God gave me the strength to see that that wasn't the right answer. It gives me a purpose and a reason to keep going, to keep trying. It's an indescribable feeling to know that there's always someone who is guiding you and watching over you and who loves you. No matter how bad things have gone.


----------



## dezza

I remember when I was waiting for my bus on my way home whilst in town, as I was watching out for it I saw some really drunk guy walking past (it was day time) and he fell on the ground and was unable to get himself back up, he was quite a distance from me as well. Many people walked on bye, ignoring him and even though my bus was about to arrive. I thought to myself why aren't people helping this guy out, and that got me angry but I also felt this strange peace, and compassion come upon me for that guy, and I also felt a force gently pushing me towards that drunkard. As I walked towards him, it were as though something else was controlling me not giving me the option to turn back. My love for that person had grown immediately stronger and when I caught up to him, I grabbed his arm and pulled him up off the floor (very heavy guy). 

I then helped walk him towards the nearest stair case, and talked to him (he is a polish homeless guy) for a bit, and I didn't really know what to do after that so I told him I'm going to give him some money and so I ended up giving him everything I had on me. You should have seen his face, he was so depressed and that got me slightly teary eyed. 

That's just one a number of my experiences.


----------



## Tess4u

i remember when i was on a really bad medication, it ended up giving me tardive dyskinesia where i started tilting to one side whenever i stood and i couldnt stand up staright. I just remember praying to God whenever i could to help me get better, help me surpass this. I ended up stopping the medication and i it was as if nothing had ever happened, it was like i was back to normal and i could stand properly and i really thanked God for this wonderful miracle


----------



## ChrisA

I went through some real difficult financial times about 3 years ago. My car was sounding very loud so I took it to the auto shop. They said it would cost $800 to fix. On the way home the car all of a sudden stopped working. I knew it was something major. I was devastated. I sat on the side of the road and prayed. It felt like the end of the world. Some guy stopped and asked if he could help. I said there was nothing he could do and thanked him. As he walked back to the car I could see he had a large picture of Jesus on the back of his shirt. That made me feel better. I got the car towed to another shop. This fix was going to be another $800 and they said it made more sense to junk it. The guy at the counter could tell I didnt know what to do. He told me he knew this guy who had a car for $500. I called the guy and went to see it. On the back of the car it had the Jesus fish emblem. It felt like God was answering my prayer. Anyway, Ive had the car 3 years. It has 214k miles now. The whole time Ive only put a few hundred dollars into it. One new muffler, a new belt and 2 tires. Most of the time God seems to show up when I have nowhere else to turn. It seems like thats where He lives.


----------



## 0589471

It's very personal, so I'm just going to a say a moment when I was a young adolescent, and life validated itself to me in a moment. I have a scar to remind me of this.


----------



## beothuck1

It was when I lay in the hospital sick not even realizing I had had an illness before that. I was hooked up to an IV and heart monitor and I knew God had been watching over me. A day or two I had been scheduled to play in a basketball game and the doctor told me if I had played I could have died of a heart attack. I am so thankful that I have fully recovered since then. 

Another time since then was when me and my sister were almost in a head on collision with our car almost banging into a truck going very fast. I felt in an extreme way after the truck collided with ours that God was there watching over us. 

I am so thankful for the things God has done for me. I believe he answers prayer, only sometimes, admittedly, I forget to pray, then in a naive fashion I wonder where God was. My spiritual life is another area in which I would like to improve.


----------



## DesertStar91

God is always with me. He is always watching over me and answering my prayers daily. I've had some pretty low times that I felt like I just wanted to crawl in a hole and die, but I've always gotten over it, and how I know He's always there.


----------



## Becca333

God is in me, He is in all of us. God loves us, he breathes through us, he lives in us. He loves us.

Sometimes a person or situation will test us but with faith we overcome.


----------



## MrQuiet76

God was definitely with my family and I yesterday when we found out my mom's post-chemotherapy biopsies came back negative meaning there's no cancer in her skin!! From the physical symptoms she was showing, all the doctors were pretty much certain they would be positive.... right around the time of the biopsies, my mom got the message "watch and see what the Lord will do" in her head, then we got this news. thank you God!!!


----------



## Imspartacus

arnie said:


> So God was in Hitler too? Maybe he should have done something when he was in there... :no


If God stopped people from doing wrong no one would have free will. The cost of God giving man free will is that some will use their free will to do evil. It's not logically possible for God to both give man free will and stop man for doing evil. But He promises that everything will be set right very soon; from the perspective of eternity all injustices are answered swiftly.


----------



## arnie

Imspartacus said:


> If God stopped people from doing wrong no one would have free will. The cost of God giving man free will is that some will use their free will to do evil. It's not logically possible for God to both give man free will and stop man for doing evil. But He promises that everything will be set right very soon; from the perspective of eternity all injustices are answered swiftly.


So when the cops stop a criminal are they taking away his free will and turning him into an automaton? No, they are just stopping one action from occurring.

Either God is all powerful, or God is incapable of intervening on earth. Both can't be true.


----------



## MrQuiet76

arnie said:


> Either God is all powerful, or God is incapable of intervening on earth. Both can't be true.


or else God has chosen to allow us to have free will


----------



## Imspartacus

arnie said:


> So when the cops stop a criminal are they taking away his free will and turning him into an automaton? No, they are just stopping one action from occurring.


Not anymore than God will be taking away anyone's free will when they are given their due consequences. But if God created man, gave him free will and then immediately prevented him from using his free will for anything wrong then we wouldn't truly have free will.



> Either God is all powerful, or God is incapable of intervening on earth. Both can't be true.


How's that?


----------



## Imspartacus

arnie said:


> Either God is all powerful, or God is incapable of intervening on earth. Both can't be true.


Sorry, I misread this statement before.

Of course both can't be true, but it can be true that God is all powerful and allows mankind to use their free will however they choose for a certain amount of time.


----------



## millenniumman75

arnie said:


> So God was in Hitler too? Maybe he should have done something when he was in there... :no


Hitler shut Him out.


----------



## arnie

millenniumman75 said:


> Hitler shut Him out.


So Hitler was more powerful than God?


----------



## Imspartacus

arnie said:


> So Hitler was more powerful than God?


I'm not sure you understand the concept of free will. If God gave Hitler free will like everyone else then Hitler could only shut Him out because of the free will God created him with, not because he's more powerful than Him.


----------



## millenniumman75

^Exactly. Hitler decided to follow self and his own thoughts instead of God.


----------



## Ayvee




----------



## hoddesdon

The technical term for this phenomenon is theophany. I only found that out last Sunday.


----------



## brokenlight

I was in church recently and a man I didn't know came up to me and said for me to have his book of prayers. The book was well worn. I had been praying about something to myself, and when I opened the book the heading was worded in such a way that it almost mirrored the silent prayer I had been praying. The topic was a little unusual to see in a prayer book, so it stands out to me all the more. I have had some difficulties in the weeks since then, but what I read that day has been a huge help to me through everything.


----------



## derpresion

there probably is no god but that doesnt save us from various bad occult people. there is something out there, i just dont think its that powerful, like god would be..


----------



## Ayvee

My belief in God is one of the only reasons I'm still breathing. I think there must be a purpose for people like you and me who have to survive so much mental pain. It's like a test, and it strengthens us so that we can reach out to people who go through what we have gone through.


----------



## loneranger

One of my moments was when I found out that my cysts I had removed from my face weren't cancerous.


----------



## miminka

i had a really horrible experience with a psychiatrist whose methodology just wasn't in line with mine. without going into too much detail, i realized i had to end our sessions because after each one i felt considerably worse- like i had been cut down to size with nothing to grasp to. i felt even more lost and alone and worthless. i knew God was with me when during the final session with him, i had the strength to really tell him how he'd affected me, and that i hated him and the way he was making me feel. i later apologized and told him i didn't hate him on a professional level, but i hated myself for my inability to shake this weakness and sadness.

but even though i was at a vulnerable point, i knew God was watching over me because i felt this sense of optimism and newfound wisdom- i knew i alone was responsible for my wellbeing and with Him and my loved ones on my side i knew i could overcome anything. i knew He had faith in me and that was all i needed. 

sometimes when i feel so completely overwhelmed by all of these duties and my seeming lack of ability to cope i feel this sense of calm wash over me and i know that its God bringing me peace and reminding me of my capabilities. when i think of all the people praying for me i feel this strength too.


----------



## sadcat

Just this past Saturday, my sister and I were in a car accident. It had the possibility to be deadly in many ways (opposing traffic, speed, how I handled the wheel, etc), but things lined up just so that both my sister and I, as well as the other driver, were unhurt. I can't say the same about my car, but God was very Good to me and mine!


----------



## KentuckyFan

Waking up everyday, being physically healthy. I owe it to God to start being more religious.


----------



## Ayvee

Bump
ump
mp
p
mp
ump
bump


----------



## HeyJuliet

I nearly flunked out of undergrad due to BDD. I truly believe it was a miracle that I was able to graduate, and I thank God every day for being with me every step of the way.

Fall semester of my junior year, I had skipped so many classes due to feeling too fat and ugly to leave my room. I was too disgusted to bring myself to be seen by other people, so I would wallow in depression in my room. I inevitably ended up failing one class automatically and was on the verge of flunking the rest of my classes.

I started having horrible panic attacks because I was so overwhelmed by a myriad of stresses - failing my finals, being automatically kicked out of school for having such a low GPA, losing my scholarship which would be devastating because my family couldn't afford schooling for me otherwise, bring shame to myself and my family for my failures, and feeling so ugly that I should die on top of all of that. It was definitely one of the lowest, most hopeless points in my life.

The night before my finals, at 4:00 in the morning after crying and stressing the whole night, I decided to call my mom and confess everything to her - about my problem with BDD and the possibility that I might get kicked out of school. I was terrified she would be so mad at me for screwing up this badly, but all she told me was this: "College and money don't matter _at all_. All I care about is your health and happiness."

After weeks of crying, panic attacks, stressing, and hopelessness, a flood of relief washed over me. It was the first time I ever felt calm and at peace. I thought to myself that this _must_ be redemption and God's salvation because I couldn't think of any other way to describe that incredible moment. I felt exponentially better after telling my mom the truth after keeping all my problems to myself for the past few years, and I ended up having enough clarity and calmness to cram for my finals and pass all my classes.

Thank God.


----------



## ufc

HeyJuliet said:


> I nearly flunked out of undergrad due to BDD. I truly believe it was a miracle that I was able to graduate, and I thank God every day for being with me every step of the way.
> 
> Fall semester of my junior year, I had skipped so many classes due to feeling too fat and ugly to leave my room. I was too disgusted to bring myself to be seen by other people, so I would wallow in depression in my room. I inevitably ended up failing one class automatically and was on the verge of flunking the rest of my classes.
> 
> I started having horrible panic attacks because I was so overwhelmed by a myriad of stresses - failing my finals, being automatically kicked out of school for having such a low GPA, losing my scholarship which would be devastating because my family couldn't afford schooling for me otherwise, bring shame to myself and my family for my failures, and feeling so ugly that I should die on top of all of that. It was definitely one of the lowest, most hopeless points in my life.
> 
> The night before my finals, at 4:00 in the morning after crying and stressing the whole night, I decided to call my mom and confess everything to her - about my problem with BDD and the possibility that I might get kicked out of school. I was terrified she would be so mad at me for screwing up this badly, but all she told me was this: "College and money don't matter _at all_. All I care about is your health and happiness."
> 
> After weeks of crying, panic attacks, stressing, and hopelessness, a flood of relief washed over me. It was the first time I ever felt calm and at peace. I thought to myself that this _must_ be redemption and God's salvation because I couldn't think of any other way to describe that incredible moment. I felt exponentially better after telling my mom the truth after keeping all my problems to myself for the past few years, and I ended up having enough clarity and calmness to cram for my finals and pass all my classes.
> 
> Thank God.


What a great story. I can't tell you how many times God talked to me through my father.


----------



## ManuelVinn

I love how people who wants to look smart talk about hitler


----------



## SummerDaze

I dated several different girls at different times in my life, I was not interested in one night stands or partying at all anymore, there had to be someone out there who would stand up for me, be my best friend and have the same morals and values I do. I prayed for years and the answer I was given was "in time when you're ready" so time went on I studied scripture started a new job made friends and was really enjoying this adulthood thing. One day in walks the love of my life, the one for me. We were married 10 weeks later and have been happily married for 7 years. Our relationship is based on happiness laughter respect for each other and a love for god. 

I waited and let him find the perfect person for me now I am blessed every single day.


----------



## will30

When I got hit by a truck at 21. Other times when I was worried I would go to jail for stuff out of my control. And the many times I worried about the world ending.


----------



## markwalters2

sadcat said:


> Just this past Saturday, my sister and I were in a car accident. It had the possibility to be deadly in many ways (opposing traffic, speed, how I handled the wheel, etc), but things lined up just so that both my sister and I, as well as the other driver, were unhurt. I can't say the same about my car, but God was very Good to me and mine!


Wow. Say more prayers and donate more money. Either you are lucky or you have been doing something that is making god help you so much. Because as far as I can tell, he doesn't do much to help other people.


----------



## Ayvee

I believe God is answering my prayers through my mother sometimes; she's so supportive and good to me, more than I deserve. I don't know where I would be without her.


----------



## crazaylulu

One time I was on a road trip with my parents, brother, and grandparents to visit some family out of state. Before our trip we took the car into the dealership to make sure everything was ok but apparently the man who was working on the car either intentionally loosened the screws on the wheels or "forgot" to tighten them.. Anyway we were driving on the freeway back home and there was a weird sound coming from the tires as if one of them were loose so we got out at the next exit on the freeway. Out of all the places we could have stopped- there were at least 3 different auto shops on that same street! the mechanic who checked out our car said we were lucky because three of our wheels were about to come off! 
I definitely think God led us to safety in that situation- and the fact that we made it out of state safely with loose tires! It was only on the way back home that this happened...


----------



## visualkeirockstar

When i ran away from home.


----------



## sara 7

well, every day god performs miracles. every day I wake up with more health then sickness, I have wonderfull parents and siblings, he keeps me safe from harm everyday. there you go, that's 3 blessings right there


----------



## loneranger

visualkeirockstar said:


> When i ran away from home.


What was the reason?


----------



## Ayvee

It's good to see so many people's lives have been guided and affected by God.
He does answer prayers. All this is proof.


----------



## Ayvee

Bump
ump
mp
p
mp
ump
bump


----------



## Royals

God helps everyday with something. The littlest moments. Something happened wich you do not understand when it happens but afterwards you know God had other plans for you so it did not happen at that moment. When I lost something I prayed to find it and I found it at a place I would have never watched. His blessings are with us everyday. And keep us satisfied and happy. He is the only one who pulls us through tough times and makes us see the positive in negative moments.


----------



## Ayvee

For sure.


----------



## Keyblade

I was in the bus a few weeks ago and i forgot to pay the bus. all a suddon ticket control came in and i was like, "ooh ****", so i quickly took my cellphone and payed for it (you can send "dl" to 4884" here to pay the buss for an hour).

So the ticket control guy came to me and i just sent the message, i was waiting for the automatic message to return and it took ages because of him staring at me. I told him "gimmie a sec and i'll show you the message", 1 sec after i said that, i got the message, opened it and showed it to him.

I was pretty afraid and thank god for sparing me there 

He also gave me a weird look afterworths, like he knew there was something fishy


----------



## fredbloggs02

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> It's very personal, so I'm just going to a say a moment when I was a young adolescent, and life validated itself to me in a moment. I have a scar to remind me of this.


How were you scarred?


----------



## TrueColor

Ayvee said:


> Yes. I can say now, God and my faith is one of the reasons I'm still alive. I probably might have otherwise ended it long ago. But God gave me the strength to see that that wasn't the right answer. It gives me a purpose and a reason to keep going, to keep trying. It's an indescribable feeling to know that there's always someone who is guiding you and watching over you and who loves you. No matter how bad things have gone.


Yes, this has been my experience too. I was in first year in uni when out of the blue the Lord came into my life.. nothing to do with church or anyone talking to me... This friday is 15 years since then   

I can't count the times He has comforted me when I was on my last legs, given me guidance and direction. I would never have chosen the course of study or career I did without His direction. And I am so glad. I thought it would be completely beyond me with sa.

His real tangible presence is the biggest blessing in my life. And the certainty He has good plans for me, in spite of what my life looks like from my perspective. And He doesn't care what people think of me. His is the first real love I've experienced in my life.


----------



## Malek

When I was 8 I fractured my arm really badly, the bone was shattered into many pieces, I needed pins. I lost the circulation / feeling of my pinky and ring finger and the doctor eventually gave up on me saying that they had to amputate them. My mom told me she prayed relentlessly and God saved my hand, circulation & feeling was restored.


----------



## Taney

The most recent time was a few weeks ago. I was driving on the freeway and someone cut in front of me. I swerved to miss him, but overcorrected. Long story short, when I stopped, I was facing south in the northbound lanes. Thank God, there was no wrecks and no one was hurt.


----------



## Oakensheild

Just today, I wanted an omelette and there was only one egg left but I decided to make an omelette anyway. I was thinking, as I was making it, how God always wants us to have abundance and how many times he has answered my prayers. While I was thinking this, this pitiful omelette began to swell to double its size and then almost tripled in size, until it was the size of a three egg omelette. 
Last week, I prayed to God to help pay an unexpected bill. A few days later, I received an unexpected amount of money, which was owed to me. It was more than enough to pay all bills and keep the wolves from the door. 
Another time, my husband got a job in a new town but we didn't have anywhere to live. We had tried to find a place for a while and had to let the employer know if he was taking the job by five thirty that evening. So we had something like half an hour to find a place to live. We sat down and prayed, then just started walking down a street. We really felt like God was with us that day. After five minutes, a lady came up to us and asked us if we wanted an apartment. We were able to take up the job offer and within days we had moved in. We're still in that town and we love it.
So whether it's about food, money, a home, or a life and death situation, or even just needing a kind word, if you pray, God will listen and provide. He will do it simply because we are His children and He loves us.


----------



## SuzyQ12

I can't really think of a specific event, but there have been too many "coincidences" in my life. God is the only one who gets me through difficult times


----------



## G4Z

Now.



SuzyQ12 said:


> there have been too many "coincidences" in my life.


Same here.


----------



## Kevin001

Just my whole mental hospital trip and depression years. No way I would of survived without Him. I'm here for a reason.


----------



## sprinter

The first time I really felt that God exists and answers prayers....I had a severe public speaking phobia and the substitute teacher in health class was having students read out of the textbook in front of class for like 20 minutes at a time every class. I took a bunch of days off hoping to avoid it but I couldn't avoid it forever. The regular teacher never did that but was off because he had bypass surgery. I prayed to God to get me out of having to do it not really expecting any kind of answer but then the regular teacher suddenly showed up unexpectedly. He even said "I don't know why I'm back so soon, I'm supposed to still be resting".


----------



## vedavon8

*Many times when I feel like the weather is getting strange I feel like what am I going to do without a car or safe place to go.
Sometimes when i was about to get out of work and my social anxiety has been extreme. I got out of the storm.
I know God was trying to teach something about our faith 
I was sick and thought its over Im not making enough money or have everything i need and desire but God didn't quit my life or my soul and the shadow of the doubt 
chill
When I eat or get food and have paranoid feelings about what they're putting in the food.. and my judgment feels bad and we're upset with God .. GOd doesn't quit on all the risk we are taking to feel joy or find health and strength.

I'm afraid of God what God would allow to happen because God is powerful and i seek warm guidance and intelligent spirituality. ALso because there's much different way of understanding logical feelings.
I've heard the good and the bad. Maybe God made those commandment on stone tablet for a reason. To give us strength when we aren't strong enough to feel whats happening or being said or thought

Even flowers grow from stones and make spring light and relaxing.

I just want to open my eyes and believe that I'm not on the side of the world that's going to make me lose
I'm a human experiencing the planet earth and its so diverse.
*


----------



## vedavon8

when i felt like crazy people are after me and im not dead yet and feel motivated to run or when i'm back i know its god trying to make me retrace my steps   >__<


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Could be God, could be luck, could be my excellent genes(sarcasm). but my life was saved more than once, when I should have ended up dead.


----------



## belovedxx

I knew God was with me when I was homeless and a Christian woman was driving me in a taxi. She and her church had been praying over these prayer cloths for people without jobs and homes. She said God told to and give to someone outside the church. She said she had the prayer cloth driving people in her taxi for over 2 weeks and she didn't feel like the Lord was telling her to give it to anyone yet. She said when I got in and she started talking to me she knew I was the person she was meant to give it to. She didn't even know I was homeless. It showed me God heard my prayers, that He was with me and that He would help me get a place to live.


----------



## chrissyq3838

When i was a child one of our beloved dogs got hit by a car my dad carryied bleeding dog home and i saw its bones sticking out i ran to my room and prayed to god if hell let my dog survive ill be really goid alk year my dog survived after 3 months living in play pen with pins in her leg


----------



## sad1231234

I used to "know" god was with me, till i became an agnostic/atheist and i realized that it was all chemicals. Dopamine, seratonin, oxytocin, etc, all the same chemicald that are scientifically proven to produce happiness etc.


----------



## Kevin001

Just yesterday it was raining and I needed to get a Uber but was praying my mom would make it home to give me a ride instead. It was almost time to call the uber and the rain was gushing but I was like ok. Just as I was about to get one my mom calls and I smiled. Thank you God. Small thing but really made my day.


----------



## Kevin001

belovedxx said:


> I knew God was with me when I was homeless and a Christian woman was driving me in a taxi. She and her church had been praying over these prayer cloths for people without jobs and homes. She said God told to and give to someone outside the church. She said she had the prayer cloth driving people in her taxi for over 2 weeks and she didn't feel like the Lord was telling her to give it to anyone yet. She said when I got in and she started talking to me she knew I was the person she was meant to give it to. She didn't even know I was homeless. It showed me God heard my prayers, that He was with me and that He would help me get a place to live.


Wow powerful :squeeze


----------



## TheMachine

God is always with you. That's all you really need to know and believe. He may not always act and make things happen but he's always with you.


----------



## Ben7731

was young like 7/8 I would throw up whenever at someone's house from nerves anxiety. I would hide get real nervous whenever I was around people. when I was 12 my cousins moved and my other cousins who lived out of state quit coming down to visit . they were the only people I didn't have terrible(including my parents) social anxiety around. so at 12 there was no one I didn't have bad social anxiety around and I acted through it , I became obsessed with socializing /humor I was terrified of disappointing people, i thought I had to have a stand up comedian level joke every time someone said hi, and I graded everything everyone said, I was like a girl with bodydysmorphia , but with every word that came out of my mouth. I ended up with terrible social anxiety , I wasn't like oh, don't say that , I could barley function or think, I could recite my name and that was about it, my mind just went haywire. I tried never got over it, switched schools. I ended up with real bad depression, desensitization, and high school passed me by , no friends never went to a party or someone's house. when I realized I missed all of high school, and didn't know what else to do, something snapped.
my dad has a dairy farm and I hid from the world there. I messed my mind up real bad pretended I didn't care about social world at all and not even attempting to really socialize with my parents. I created a fantasy world using colors and numbers that I saw (ex: the next number I saw would mean something to make the daydreams more real rather than making up a perfect fantasy world, I did this all day long) at 22 after barley leaving our farm for four years I was going to get better no matter what, except social anxiety/desensitization/depression weren't even close to an issue anymore. It was like an oil leak and by me not fixing it I blew my mind up and it didn't work anymore . it used to be when I left, like got of the school bus my mind would calm down and I could think of everything I wished I had said. know I was like a zombie, I had nothing I could think of to say,( 8 years since there was one person I didn't have social/anxiety around ). I didn't know what was wrong . I was going out to random places not making progress. 
I started going back to my parents church, it used to be your typical modern day hypocrite/Pharisee type church, it split now it was nothing more than a country club. I convinced my parents to go to our local church hoping id meet local group of people my age to hang out with there. I was hoping to get invited to parties bc when I was younger that's all the youth/college group were at our church. this church the people were totally different , the people had testimonies of GOD working in their life and a relationship with GOD. what they were preaching was true I never wanted to know GOD I just wanted to use him to get what I wanted. if he would have made me better I would have gone out of there and tried to get with as many girls as possible never looked back and only call him when I needed something. 
I would watch the youth group all the time. one day one of the girls was crying, all her friends were hugging comforting her. I couldn't bare watching her connection with everyone. I said I have to have that. I prayed, said I give up, kind of thinking about giving up the life I wanted,(b/c I knew what I wanted to do with my life wasn't what he wanted) prayed for forgiveness and asked GOD into my life. when I got home I felt an intense spirit, the desensitization/social anxiety was gone. I was myself head cleared could joke, be my normal self around my family, lasted about an hour. turned on the radio and heard talking about how people with anxiety have warped perception and 3 other simialiar events that day that had to do with all my issues that I had never thought about.i had a self diagnosis of what I needed to do and it was way off. when I read the BIBLE and tried to follow GOD I was a lot better, when I didn't( daydreamed about partying and girls) it got worse and I could not break through the anxiety/desentization at all where it was naturally better when I followed GOD.
one night when I was trying to go to bed I felt this intense spirit( it was the HOLY SPIRIT) speaking to me and I wrote down all kinds of things about peoples wrong intentions of wanted to use GOD, and how they don't want him, and the modern hypocrite/ Pharisee type churches and how we don't know GOD or have a relationship with him anymore. some time went by I was having trouble coping with all I missed and still not getting better or having any friends . I would get mad at GOD and plead my case to magically make me better, and I broke some things in our house. one I broke down was laying on the floor crying. I prayed and told GOD I was ok with everything I would live how I was, and honor him with my life anyways , however I could and my plan to get better, what I was going to work on and change in my thought process. and realized his purpose wasn't to give me everything I want and to honor him for who he is not just what he can do I woke up next morning felt the HOLY SPIRIT and I was 100% normal then slowly reveted back to my messed up self with social anxiety/desentization etc,etc, but I saw one layer at a time why how I reacted that caused me to end up how I was. I had insane over the top ideas about humor socializing and couldn't handle it. not being around people and living in my head for so long with out trying to converse(a lot of peronal things, to detailed very confusing ) I had been living in a totally warped perception of reality but since it had been going on for so long , and I hid in my head for 4 years, turns out my dad is a( narcissist, my mom has borderline personality disorder) it was extremely exxgareated from the real world . so I would(not gonna try to go into a ton of detail) start out normal and see all the issues of when I was little to 23/24 and how I reacted and what I did (none of these things had occurred to me) stripping all of it off tha as i went through the morning it all came back on one thing at a time, bit I could see why and how.this happened a few times after the first time. it was like GOD was my therapist. it wasn't snap I'm better he showed me things id never been able to figure out, and things I needed to change. what hit me hard was originally I just wanted to use GOD I didn't want to know him or anything about him but he loved me enough to reveal himself to me, help me and kept coming after me( iwanted to run off and party and only my terrible anxiety forced me to turn back to him) this hit me hard and made me want to learn more about him and it drew me to him and changed me, one thing he wanted me to know was to not think of him as a genie in a lamp.
my dad got sick and I ended up having to run the farm and GOD told me to stay there. I stayed there and couldn't push through the issues and ws very isolated on the farm. I was frustrated because so busy with the farm and was hard to get involved in the church, and didn't know where else to go. I asked him how am I supposed to do anything, he said "you can pray" staying on the farm seemed like a curse at first but b/c how do I get better when I can barley see people, but GOD wanted me to get to know him personally . my biggest regret is not doing this earlier I had nowhere else to turn, no1 to talk to and it was a long time before I quit desentizing myself however I could and finally started to pray and listen to what GOD had to say to me. aanyone going through something hard use that time to pray/ spend time with GOD, u wont regret it. staying on the farm with social anxiety brought me lots of time to get to know GOD AND I THINK PRAYER AND SPENDING TIME WITH god IS AN extremely lost thing in our churches today(recommend leanord ravenhill, Charles spurgeon has good sermons on prayer to) and I know its something GOD wan me to share with my church . during this whole process I was changed, not just phsychologycly but as a person, the same way GOD showed me what was wrong in my head, he showed me what was wrong in my heart and desires. I was a dead selfcentered, proud, lustful person who existed to exalt myself and he(no I m not perfect, I still sin daily) changed me as a person, gave me a new heart new mind and totally new desires. and he showed me that Christ is my only hope he is my Lord and savior, my rock and on the cross the father poured out his wrath that I deserved on his son JESUS HE LAID DOWN HIS PERFECT LIFE, HE DIED FOR MY SINS he died for my sins then rose again to sit at the right hand of the father


----------



## InIsrahell

I was backstage in a fashion show 
And heard the song "it's gonna be me" 
The day after I was at a big website


----------



## 0589471

Consistency, so many situations honestly. Something that stands out to me, is in prayer. It's happened a few times where I've been struggling internally about something, or it's something I've prayed about privately. Then, when someone else (who is totally unaware of my situation and doesn't even know me) has prayed for me, it's come to them EXACTLY what it was, that I was struggling with or praying about. God speaks through strangers, and you realize we're all connected through Him. I've tried other ways, other things, medications and self-meditation. There's no chemical reactions that can replicate the kind of peace that you feel when God is with you. Even at my happiest with other people, or the love I feel for my partner, or the kind of affection I feel for my family or my dogs, it's not the same kind of joy or love. My anxiety was so bad before, crippling. 

One story I like to share is my graduation day. I skipped out on the ceremony after finishing high school, I was too anxious and didn't care for such things. After college though, my parents had convinced me to walk because they wanted to see at least one of their children graduate. I'd worked hard to get through that program and landed a good job from it, and I appreciated my parents for financially helping me through, so I agreed to go through with it.

I went to the campus, a large university, where the ceremony was being held. I realized then that none of my classmates would be graduating with me, because they were shy the credits they needed and would be included in next years graduation. I was alone, and didn't know anybody there. I stood there feeling stupid, wearing the silly graduation gown and cap, and watched all these people laughing and talking, surrounded by their friends and families. I felt like I couldn't breathe and I just wanted to run away. I walked around outside and found my way into this garden. It was so pretty and secluded, and I sat down. I was trembling, feeling sick to my stomach and just wanting to hide here until it was over. I prayed...and I just felt overwhelmed in peace, this warmth and covering over me, the anxiety just...dissolving, melting away. The wind moved through the trees and the smell of the flowers was so comforting, and the breeze alleviating me from the summer heat, and everything just looked so much brighter, prettier. I felt incredibly calm, like everything was still, and had the courage to rise up from where I was and walk confidently back to the crowded hall. I completed my walk and felt so much relief and joy that I'd done it.

It's beyond that of "happy feelings"...it's incredible courage and strength that you alone wouldn't have. When I had appendicitis, I got up, despite the gut wrenching pain and vomiting and fear inside, and drove myself down to the hospital ER. I'd never had any surgery before in my life, I hate hospitals. I never go to those places alone, I always feel like I need someone with me. Being told I'd need emergency surgery, and getting rushed away without anyone there, incredibly terrifying. 

I'd contacted my mother but she still wasn't there yet. I was also in tremendous pain. I closed my eyes and prayed, and everything sort of...fell away. It was like everything was happening in another room, but I was alone in my space, just breathing and getting through. I wasn't afraid of getting surgery anymore, and I trusted it'd be ok. I didn't need to be afraid of what kind of surgeon I'd get stuck with, of not waking up from anesthesia, of something going wrong during surgery, all of those things just disappeared.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Consistency, so many situations honestly. Something that stands out to me, is in prayer. It's happened a few times where I've been struggling internally about something, or it's something I've prayed about privately. Then, when someone else (who is totally unaware of my situation and doesn't even know me) has prayed for me, it's come to them EXACTLY what it was, that I was struggling with or praying about. God speaks through strangers, and you realize we're all connected through Him. I've tried other ways, other things, medications and self-meditation. There's no chemical reactions that can replicate the kind of peace that you feel when God is with you. Even at my happiest with other people, or the love I feel for my partner, or the kind of affection I feel for my family or my dogs, it's not the same kind of joy or love. My anxiety was so bad before, crippling.
> 
> One story I like to share is my graduation day. I skipped out on the ceremony after finishing high school, I was too anxious and didn't care for such things. After college though, my parents had convinced me to walk because they wanted to see at least one of their children graduate. I'd worked hard to get through that program and landed a good job from it, and I appreciated my parents for financially helping me through, so I agreed to go through with it.
> 
> I went to the campus, a large university, where the ceremony was being held. I realized then that none of my classmates would be graduating with me, because they were shy the credits they needed and would be included in next years graduation. I was alone, and didn't know anybody there. I stood there feeling stupid, wearing the silly graduation gown and cap, and watched all these people laughing and talking, surrounded by their friends and families. I felt like I couldn't breathe and I just wanted to run away. I walked around outside and found my way into this garden. It was so pretty and secluded, and I sat down. I was trembling, feeling sick to my stomach and just wanting to hide here until it was over. I prayed...and I just felt overwhelmed in peace, this warmth and covering over me, the anxiety just...dissolving, melting away. The wind moved through the trees and the smell of the flowers was so comforting, and the breeze alleviating me from the summer heat, and everything just looked so much brighter, prettier. I felt incredibly calm, like everything was still, and had the courage to rise up from where I was and walk confidently back to the crowded hall. I completed my walk and felt so much relief and joy that I'd done it.
> 
> It's beyond that of "happy feelings"...it's incredible courage and strength that you alone wouldn't have. When I had appendicitis, I got up, despite the gut wrenching pain and vomiting and fear inside, and drove myself down to the hospital ER. I'd never had any surgery before in my life, I hate hospitals. I never go to those places alone, I always feel like I need someone with me. Being told I'd need emergency surgery, and getting rushed away without anyone there, incredibly terrifying.
> 
> I'd contacted my mother but she still wasn't there yet. I was also in tremendous pain. I closed my eyes and prayed, and everything sort of...fell away. It was like everything was happening in another room, but I was alone in my space, just breathing and getting through. I wasn't afraid of getting surgery anymore, and I trusted it'd be ok. I didn't need to be afraid of what kind of surgeon I'd get stuck with, of not waking up from anesthesia, of something going wrong during surgery, all of those things just disappeared.


----------



## ManInAShed

sad1231234 said:


> I used to "know" god was with me, till i became an agnostic/atheist and i realized that it was all chemicals. Dopamine, seratonin, oxytocin, etc, all the same chemicald that are scientifically proven to produce happiness etc.


That's because God was with you and He still is. You only need to submit yourself in prayer to Him and He will never forsake you. We're much more than just neurotransmitters and chemicals in the brain. All you need to do is cry out to God and He will respond.


----------



## sad1231234

ManInAShed said:


> That's because God was with you and He still is. You only need to submit yourself in prayer to Him and He will never forsake you. We're much more than just neurotransmitters and chemicals in the brain. All you need to do is cry out to God and He will respond.


I doubt it unfortunately. I think ive cried out to God before but meh not much happens.


----------



## Glitter176

I was finding therapy talking sessions really difficult and basically cried for the duration of most of them. I prayed about it because nothing seemed to get any better even though I was trying. 

The next day I had a another session and I Just felt so calm and at peace. I was able to talk quite freely and my counsellor said that he had seen a difference in me. And I really feel God was with me in that situation.


----------



## Kevin001

Just this morning. I plugged my computer up and it wouldn't work. It always turns on but not today. Immediately I thought I was being punished for my sins. I just went immediately to prayer and asked God to please let this computer turn on but if it didn't I would still trust Him and in His goodness. Then shortly after plugged it in again and it came on. It was surreal. Little thing but God cares about all things. So grateful.


----------



## discoveryother

sad1231234 said:


> I used to "know" god was with me, till i became an agnostic/atheist and i realized that it was all chemicals. Dopamine, seratonin, oxytocin, etc, all the same chemicald that are scientifically proven to produce happiness etc.


well of course if you believed in a god that wasn't physical that's going to be a problem. but why can't god be the god of dopamine, serotonin, oxytocin, etc?

dopamine, serotonin, oxytocin don't exist any more than god does. they're all objects of the mind. if you try to elevate anything you will be left wondering what makes this one special rather than those.

I feel my god in the sun and in the breeze. she is sublime. she is fantasy. something I made up. there is no contradiction there.


----------



## aquariusrising

Protecting my family on the road..always


----------



## Kevin001

aquariusrising said:


> Protecting my family on the road..always


Welcome back


----------



## naes

ManInAShed said:


> That's because God was with you and He still is. You only need to submit yourself in prayer to Him and He will never forsake you. *We're much more than just neurotransmitters and chemicals in the brain.* All you need to do is cry out to God and He will respond.


Hate to be "that guy", but have you ever witnessed an autopsy? I have marked myself as agnostic, but honestly, I am mostly an atheist if that makes any sense.


----------



## ManInAShed

naes said:


> Hate to be "that guy", but have you ever witnessed an autopsy? I have marked myself as agnostic, but honestly, I am mostly an atheist if that makes any sense.


Well, no, I've never seen an autopsy personally. I don't get what you're saying - that we're just a bunch of flesh and chemicals? We're spiritually beings with a soul and once we die our soul continues to live on for eternity. When you experience God personally it's a supernatural event. When you establish a relationship with the one true living God, it will remove all doubt. "And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart." - Jeremiah 29:13.- That's a promise.


----------



## naes

ManInAShed said:


> Well, no, I've never seen an autopsy personally. I don't get what you're saying - that *we're just a bunch of flesh and chemicals*? We're spiritually beings with a soul and once we die our soul continues to live on for eternity. When you experience God personally it's a supernatural event. When you establish a relationship with the one true living God, it will remove all doubt. "And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart." - Jeremiah 29:13.- That's a promise.


Yep, pretty much. It sucks, but i don't see anything else when they cut some1 open.


----------



## ManInAShed

naes said:


> Yep, pretty much. It sucks, but i don't see anything else when they cut some1 open.


I'm still confused at what point you're making? The fact that we're made of flesh and blood negates the existence of God?


----------



## ManInAShed

So for the last two weeks I've been an inpatient in a hospital to manage my anxiety and depression. Today's my last day as I'm being discharged. Yesterday a girl arrived who I had seen before in my previous admission, and I really wanted to talk to her then but never got the chance (and SA got in the way), I have like a mini crush on her. So last night, I prayed to God and asked Him to please give me the opportunity to have a conversation with her before I leave. Well, the opportunity came, as this morning her and I went for a walk together and had a really awesome chat, she was really sweet and the conversation just flowed, didn't feel awkward at all. I left her a letter with my Facebook details if she wanted to keep in touch, but that's besides the point. God listens! God answers prayers and He doesn't mess around! As I've grown in my faith, kept myself focused on God and become closer in my relationship with Him, I've seen many other prayers answered, it's really amazing. Truly, truly, God is great!


----------



## Ms kim

I have a job.


----------



## Ms kim

sad1231234 said:


> I doubt it unfortunately. I think *ive cried out to God before but meh not much happens. *


I know what you mean. Before I had a steady job, I was depressed. I wondered what would become of me and if I'd go homeless. It went on like this for years.

I didn't know about SAS at that time, or else I would have came here to rant.

But all I had was God, and I ranted/prayed to Him daily...

Then it so happened that a woman who I barely knew, who did not know I was looking for a job, enquired about me from some other people who knew me. There was a vacancy at the place where she worked and she wanted to know if I was interested.

Why would she think I needed a job? I did not know this woman.

When I applied for the job, I felt discouraged after many failures and I thought this would end in failure too.

When I was called for the interview, I put all my trust in God that He would work everything out.

I went to the interview not knowing what I would say when I got there. And four things happened that was just unbelievable. 1) I was calm 2) I answered all the questions 3) I impressed my two interviewers 4) and I got the job.

God knew all the questions that would have been asked before I got there. He did not let them ask anything that was too hard for me and whatever I was asked, He filled my mind with the answers.

For a discouraged, depressed, and not so smart person with SA, that will always be a hallmark event in my life. Because I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that God was helping me.

Whenever things get rough at work, I think back to those moments and I tell myself: God gave me this job, and He'll work everything out.

So really, I can tell you and anyone that even if nothing happens when you pray, keep pressing on. Jesus is the only way, and God can do all the things that man finds impossible to do.

When we feel pain, we get bitter and angry because we don't understand why. But we have to hold on to God, no matter what.

Since getting a job, my life has improved dramatically! And whatever God does for me, He can do it for anyone if you believe and put your trust in Him.


----------



## sad1231234

Ms kim said:


> I know what you mean. Before I had a steady job, I was depressed. I wondered what would become of me and if I'd go homeless. It went on like this for years.
> 
> I didn't know about SAS at that time, or else I would have came here to rant.
> 
> But all I had was God, and I ranted/prayed to Him daily...
> 
> Then it so happened that a woman who I barely knew, who did not know I was looking for a job, enquired about me from some other people who knew me. There was a vacancy at the place where she worked and she wanted to know if I was interested.
> 
> Why would she think I needed a job? I did not know this woman.
> 
> When I applied for the job, I felt discouraged after many failures and I thought this would end in failure too.
> 
> When I was called for the interview, I put all my trust in God that He would work everything out.
> 
> I went to the interview not knowing what I would say when I got there. And four things happened that was just unbelievable. 1) I was calm 2) I answered all the questions 3) I impressed my two interviewers 4) and I got the job.
> 
> God knew all the questions that would have been asked before I got there. He did not let them ask anything that was too hard for me and whatever I was asked, He filled my mind with the answers.
> 
> For a discouraged, depressed, and not so smart person with SA, that will always be a hallmark event in my life. Because I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that God was helping me.
> 
> Whenever things get rough at work, I think back to those moments and I tell myself: God gave me this job, and He'll work everything out.
> 
> So really, I can tell you and anyone that even if nothing happens when you pray, keep pressing on. Jesus is the only way, and God can do all the things that man finds impossible to do.
> 
> When we feel pain, we get bitter and angry because we don't understand why. But we have to hold on to God, no matter what.
> 
> Since getting a job, my life has improved dramatically! And whatever God does for me, He can do it for anyone if you believe and put your trust in Him.


thatsgood for you but really there are so many logical flaws, in my opinion, in the theory of christianity


----------



## Kevin001

ManInAShed said:


> So for the last two weeks I've been an inpatient in a hospital to manage my anxiety and depression. Today's my last day as I'm being discharged. Yesterday a girl arrived who I had seen before in my previous admission, and I really wanted to talk to her then but never got the chance (and SA got in the way), I have like a mini crush on her. So last night, I prayed to God and asked Him to please give me the opportunity to have a conversation with her before I leave. Well, the opportunity came, as this morning her and I went for a walk together and had a really awesome chat, she was really sweet and the conversation just flowed, didn't feel awkward at all. I left her a letter with my Facebook details if she wanted to keep in touch, but that's besides the point. God listens! God answers prayers and He doesn't mess around! As I've grown in my faith, kept myself focused on God and become closer in my relationship with Him, I've seen many other prayers answered, it's really amazing. Truly, truly, God is great!


She a christian?


----------



## naes

ManInAShed said:


> I'm still confused at what point you're making? The fact that we're made of flesh and blood negates the existence of God?


Yep. I only believe in things that can be seen and explained. I see a brain when the skull is opened, not a soul. As far as god goes, there is no logical argument for existence of a god. I don't just believe in things, especially when they cause segregation and general stupidity.


----------



## i suck at life

i knew God was with me when i first got the Holy Ghost. it was unlike anything else i had experienced. just beautiful. also God has healed me many times when i have been in horrible pain...i just couldnt take the pain anymore, so i cry out to him to heal me and he has never failed me.


----------



## ManInAShed

Kevin001 said:


> She a christian?


No, she's not a Christian but she is open minded to religion and the existence of God. That'd be my dream though, being in a relationship with a Christian God-loving woman.


----------



## ManInAShed

naes said:


> Yep. I only believe in things that can be seen and explained. I see a brain when the skull is opened, not a soul. As far as god goes, there is no logical argument for existence of a god. I don't just believe in things, especially when they cause segregation and general stupidity.


"The wind blows where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit." - John 3:8.

There's plenty of logical arguments for the existence of God, I suggest you check out the books 'The Reason for God' by Timothy Keller, 'Reasonable Faith' by William Lane Craig and 'The Case for Christ' by Lee Strobel.


----------



## ManInAShed

i suck at life said:


> i knew God was with me when i first got the Holy Ghost. it was unlike anything else i had experienced. just beautiful. also God has healed me many times when i have been in horrible pain...i just couldnt take the pain anymore, so i cry out to him to heal me and he has never failed me.


Awesome! The power of the Holy Spirit is truly breathtaking when you feel its presence! So glad to hear God has healed you, He is so faithful.


----------



## i suck at life

ManInAShed said:


> Awesome! The power of the Holy Spirit is truly breathtaking when you feel its presence! So glad to hear God has healed you, He is so faithful.


yes he is!


----------



## naes

ManInAShed said:


> "The wind blows where it wishes, and you hear its sound, but you do not know where it comes from or where it goes. So it is with everyone who is born of the Spirit." - John 3:8.
> 
> There's plenty of logical arguments for the existence of God, I suggest you check out the books 'The Reason for God' by Timothy Keller, 'Reasonable Faith' by William Lane Craig and 'The Case for Christ' by Lee Strobel.


No, there isn't.


----------



## ManInAShed

naes said:


> No, there isn't.


Sounds like you've done your research. So can I ask why you're on a spiritual support forum when you believe there is no God? This is a place to build up, encourage and strengthen people in their faith.


----------



## ManInAShed

i suck at life said:


> yes he is!


Just wanna to add to your story about healing. There was a new guy in our church who was experiencing back pain from an injury sustained from yoga. We laid hands on him and prayed and the pain was taken from him instantly, to this day he hasn't experienced any back pain. "Let all that I am praise the Lord; may I never forget the good things he does for me. He forgives all my sins and heals all my diseases." - Psalm 103:2-3.


----------



## naes

ManInAShed said:


> Sounds like you've done your research. So can I ask why you're on a spiritual support forum when you believe there is no God? This is a place to build up, encourage and strengthen people in their faith.


Continue in your grand delusion then. I'll leave ya to it.


----------



## ManInAShed

naes said:


> Continue in your grand delusion then. I'll leave ya to it.


 Thanks, but I don't consider what we believers have is a delusion; it's faith - trusting in that which you have good reason to think is true. Logic and evidence for God will attest to this. "He who has ears to hear, let him hear." - Matthew 11:15


----------



## Kevin001

ManInAShed said:


> No, she's not a Christian but she is open minded to religion and the existence of God. That'd be my dream though, being in a relationship with a Christian God-loving woman.


You don't believe in being unequally yoked? I don't even consider a girl if she isn't a christian. My life is all about God so she has to be a follower as well and be around the same spiritual walk or it just won't work.


----------



## ManInAShed

Kevin001 said:


> You don't believe in being unequally yoked? I don't even consider a girl if she isn't a christian. My life is all about God so she has to be a follower as well and be around the same spiritual walk or it just won't work.


Yeah I hear what you are saying and agree with you. My intention wasn't so much courtship as it was just reaching out to make a connection, I wouldn't mind having her as a friend as I believe she's quite a special person. It was also an exercise in overcoming my social anxiety, a way to get out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Kevin001

ManInAShed said:


> Yeah I hear what you are saying and agree with you. My intention wasn't so much courtship as it was just reaching out to make a connection, I wouldn't mind having her as a friend as I believe she's quite a special person. It was also an exercise in overcoming my social anxiety, a way to get out of my comfort zone.


Oh ok gotcha


----------



## i suck at life

ManInAShed said:


> Just wanna to add to your story about healing. There was a new guy in our church who was experiencing back pain from an injury sustained from yoga. We laid hands on him and prayed and the pain was taken from him instantly, to this day he hasn't experienced any back pain. "Let all that I am praise the Lord; may I never forget the good things he does for me. He forgives all my sins and heals all my diseases." - Psalm 103:2-3.


wow praise God! thats great!! God will hasten his word to perform it!


----------



## ManInAShed

On Sunday I was rostered to volunteer at my church and I had to be there by 8.15am. For some reason I set my alarm clock to 8am, which means I would have been quite late. That morning I woke up at 7am on the dot, realizing my error in incorrectly setting my alarm. Therefore I was able to make it to church on time and not let anyone down. It's the small things like that I love, God will communicate with us if our ears are opened. He truly is Immanuel - God with us.


----------



## hypestyle

in a car accident a couple of years ago, my car hit black ice, slid, slammed into a concrete median, and flipped.. I had bumps, scrapes, but no deep injury (wearing seatbelt).


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my bald spots are clearing up. My acne in general, yeah I could credit the accutane but my hair was thinning and it shouldn't be growing back so fast all glory to God. He is always good.


----------



## Solomoon

Sometimes when listening to music, when reading, or just in those higher thoughts. When you're in that part of your soul where there's not so much static.


----------

